# انتاج الشوكولاتة



## Huda Aljabali (19 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم

أريد ان اسأل عن مادة تساعد على تجانس الشوكولاتة السائلة يعني تمنع فصل الزيت عن باقي المكونات (متل شوكولاتة النوتيلا) ؟؟

شكرا....:77:


----------



## dulcemohamed (20 فبراير 2014)

استخدمى ايملسفير غذائى جربى جليسرول مونو ستريت


----------



## Huda Aljabali (24 فبراير 2014)

ممكن تكون Xanthan gum بديل عن GMS ؟؟


----------



## dulcemohamed (24 فبراير 2014)

Xanthan gum دا thickner هيدى لزوجة وقوام انما الايملسفير GMS دا هيخلط الزيت بالماء ويحافظ عليهم متجانسين استخدام الاتنين مع بعض افضل لانه هيدى ثبات لفترة اطول


----------



## Huda Aljabali (24 فبراير 2014)

طيب ازا انا رح انتج 100 Kg كم رح تكون نسبة (كمية) كل من Xanthan gum و GMS في الخليط ؟؟

شكرا كتير عالإفادة :34:


----------



## dulcemohamed (24 فبراير 2014)

اضافة الايملسفير هتكون 25% من نسبة الزيوت يعنى لو هتستعملى 20 كيلو زيوت يبقى الايملسفير هيكون 5 كيلو .
Xanthan gum على حسب اللزوجة المطلوبة شوفى viscosity chart وحددى قيمة اللزوجه المطلوبة وما يقابلها من نسبة الاضافه


----------



## Huda Aljabali (24 فبراير 2014)

شكرا شكرا شكرااااااااااااااااا :77:


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 مارس 2014)

هل لى ان اسأل ماهى مكونات الشوكولاته الجارى الحديث عنها - فهى متعددة - وكل نوع وله تركيبته واشتراطاته وكل نوع له ظروف تشغيل غير الاخر واذا نحينا جانبا اسرار الصناعه واحتكارتها وتحدثنا فقط فى المسموح والمتاح - لاأعتقد ان تناول موضوع صناعة الشوكولاته بهذه السهوله ...... فى انتظار الرد حتى اتمكن من المشاركه.


----------

